# Hunting Bands for 7/16 inch steel?



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi, guys. I know it's been a while, but rest assured I've been sticking with the wonderful hobby of slingshots. 

So, I know that this is one of those questions you pros answer time and time again, but I've looked around for a few days and haven't been able to find an answer, so I figured I might as well ask in person.

I recently got some 7/16 steel to hunt squirrels and rabbits with. I figured out that 250 fps generates 12 foot/pounds of force with that ammo, which is plenty to hunt with. I don't have a chrony, but it doesn't feel like my current setup is getting it done. I'm using medium dipped latex tubing from simple shot, with about 9 inches active length. I love shooting butterfly, but I can also use archer's draw bands.

So, the question is, what bandset will hit 250 fps? And here's the catch: I'm sixteen years old and (sadly) am just not strong enough to pull something like Bill Hayes' one-inch straight cut butterfly bands. So, if it's possible at all, I need a bandset that will send 7/16 (86 grain) steel at 225-250 fps.

And, hey. Let's make it interesting. The person who gives a setup that is:

A. Fast

B. Long-lasting

C. Easy to make

(or something close to some of those  )

Will receive this slingshot!









It's a homemade TTF slingshot, made from Baltic Birch plywood and red oak. I just don't use it much anymore, what with the fifty-odd other slingshots I have lying around. It may not be a masterpiece like some of the other slingshots on display here, but it's fun to shoot.

So, let me know what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

On all my slingshots I use 9" tbg 1" to 3/4" tapered with 3/8 steel ammo and I have about a 40 inch draw and it seems like they have lots of speed and I'm sure they would work good with 7/16 steel ammo

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk and that slingshot looks great.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

lovetosling123 said:


> On all my slingshots I use 9" tbg 1" to 3/4" tapered with 3/8 steel ammo and I have about a 40 inch draw and it seems like they have lots of speed and I'm sure they would work good with 7/16 steel ammo
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk and that slingshot looks great.


I think you will find that 3/4 to 1/2 is better suited to 3/8 steel. But 1 to 3/4 matches 7/16 quite well. Assuming we are talking about .030 latex or TBG


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> lovetosling123 said:
> 
> 
> > On all my slingshots I use 9" tbg 1" to 3/4" tapered with 3/8 steel ammo and I have about a 40 inch draw and it seems like they have lots of speed and I'm sure they would work good with 7/16 steel ammo
> ...


 I will try 3/4 to 1/2 and I think 1 to 3/4 will work great with 7/16 ammo

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> lovetosling123 said:
> 
> 
> > On all my slingshots I use 9" tbg 1" to 3/4" tapered with 3/8 steel ammo and I have about a 40 inch draw and it seems like they have lots of speed and I'm sure they would work good with 7/16 steel ammo
> ...


 I will try 3/4 to 1/2 and I think 1 to 3/4 will work great with 7/16 ammo

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Update: I tried out the one inch to three fourths, cut to nine inches with tbg. It still feels about the same as the tubes. However, i will be ordering some more tbg soon and will make a full butterfly set with those dimensions, hopefully giving more power.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I use 9\16 -7\16 red linitex. it chunks my 1\2 in stuff at hunting speeds. Not gonna let you down in the field neither. The stuff lasts a long time. There ya go...... my 2 cents.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, guys. So far my favorite suggestiin has been from lovetosling with his one to three quarters inch tbg. Im going to be gone for the next week, and when i come back i will check back in and decide who gets the slingshot.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I cut theraband or .030 1 1/8 to 7/8 with 12 inch active when I want to shoot butterfly draw it out to 70 inches and it can make 7/16" sing.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try texs shooters express bands sets


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I can pull double TBG 1-3/4 in. Which is about 18 lbs. draw. I can pull and hold however you might not be able to hold it for long however it along with my Bill Hayes "Ferret Hunter" have killed many types of game. Or if you are good enough do half butterfly with double 3/4-1/2 in. bands and 3/8 steel. Even if this helps you I don't need the sling as I prefer ott.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, guys.

Thanks for all your great suggestions!

I will pm the winner and arrange for the slingshot to be sent to them.


----------

